
Depreciation of Peso Leads to Argentina Installing 2000 Bitcoin ATMs - sanefive
https://beincrypto.com/when-fiat-falls-flat-cryptocurrency-atms-financial-relief-south-america/
======
frb
Title is clickbait and misleading.

Original title: "When Fiat Falls Flat: Cryptocurrency ATMs Offer Financial
Relief in South America"

Actual content / message: "Bitcoin ATM companies aim to place nearly 2000 new
ATMs in Argentina by this time next year."

~~~
probably_wrong
It also barely agrees with reality. In a recently published survey [1, in
Spanish], companies in one of Argentina's largest cities were asked about
which IT professionals were required, and how many they would hire in the next
12 months. They answered that 61 blockchain would be needed in the next 12
months, but the number of open positions right now is... 0. So everyone is
planning on doing it eventually, but so far no one has actually coughed the
money.

[1]
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http:/...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.lavoz.com.ar/negocios/13-perfiles-
laborales-que-busca-industria-de-software-
local%3Futm_campaign=SocialShare%26utm_source=whatsapp)

------
gregjw
Let's solve our economic crisis caused by a terribly volatile currency by
replacing it with a different, more anonymous, terribly volatile currency!

